

Ask HN: When will apple integrate iOS simulator into macosx? - Blazespinnaker

Should I port my iOS app to macosx or should I wait for apple to make the iOS simulator that already exists for developers available to users?
======
makecheck
I think it is more likely that Apple would start including mini-touch-pads
with new Macs (like a standard peripheral).

Simply dumping touch apps on the screen is a bad idea. Even with my own work,
I get tired of trying to click or scroll things that aren't meant for a mouse
or a far-away, vertical screen.

------
Blazespinnaker
It has been suggested that it will be several years, as a widget / simulator
window would be too kludgy / inelegant and not something apple would do.

